# duplicolor shadow black chrome on rims?



## magicman (Aug 5, 2012)

I just recently took the black plasti dip off my rims which has been on there for exactly 7 months now. Might I add that i completely regret ever putting plasti dip on my rims on the first place. The color turned to a purple-ish grey faded looking finish that was just horrible. Didn't match up to my black cruze and just cheapened the look of the car in all. Anyways I still want my rims black and have been looking around for new ways to do so. I came across the DupliColor product called "Shadow Black Chrome" that i guess is made specifically for rims. It comes in a kit and I was considering trying it on my rims even though they are alloy. I emailed the guy at duplicolor and he said it will work just fine on the alloy it just wont be ass shiny which is fine with me. Anyways just wondering if anyone has any experience with this product or possibly heard of experiences with it?


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

i think this will turn out good
i agree with the plasti dip not suiting the paint of the black cruze, it might work out if you coat it with the glossifier though


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I want to see how this turns out. I would like to black chrome all the chrome pieces on mine. There's a website with a product called hyper black that would be more professional but I think more pricey. I'll try to find the link

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

During those 7 months, did you ever clean your wheels and/or condition the plasti-dip once or twice a week?


----------



## magicman (Aug 5, 2012)

For the first few months i touched them occasionally, and i did lightly wash and rub a towel over the plasti dip but I still regret it, would never consider doing the rims plasti dipped again. Also took forever to get it all off.


----------



## magicman (Aug 5, 2012)

Mick said:


> I want to see how this turns out. I would like to black chrome all the chrome pieces on mine. There's a website with a product called hyper black that would be more professional but I think more pricey. I'll try to find the link
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yes please post the link if you can find it.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Mick said:


> I want to see how this turns out. I would like to black chrome all the chrome pieces on mine. There's a website with a product called hyper black that would be more professional but I think more pricey. I'll try to find the link
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


We do Hyper Black for OEM a lot, and it's a tough color for professionals (us) to paint. I hear it's real easy to mess up. Make sure to prep it REAL good and get some practice on something else first.

I'd be curious to see a pic of the rims now to see what the plasti-dip did.


----------



## magicman (Aug 5, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> We do Hyper Black for OEM a lot, and it's a tough color for professionals (us) to paint. I hear it's real easy to mess up. Make sure to prep it REAL good and get some practice on something else first.
> 
> I'd be curious to see a pic of the rims now to see what the plasti-dip did.


Yeah I read that the hyper black is pretty tough to use. Anyways I'm leaning more towards powedercoating right now. As for the plastidip, I already ripped it off and don't really have any recent pictures. It just lost its color, honestly it was more of a dark grey than black. Just turned really ugly after about 3 months.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

http://www.innate.com/Paint/Chrome/HyperBlack.htm

John, will it adhere well to the "chrome" on our cars?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I think that would actually look pretty cool, post some pics if you do it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Have you considered getting your rims hydro dipped? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## magicman (Aug 5, 2012)

XtremeAaron said:


> Have you considered getting your rims hydro dipped?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


No never heard of "hydro dipping". I might just powder coat them actually.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

magicman said:


> No never heard of "hydro dipping". I might just powder coat them actually.


Just wondered . Hydro dipping is pretty cool and I hear the price is comparable to powder coating. Here is an example that I like alot: Camaro5 Chevy Camaro Forum / Camaro ZL1, SS and V6 Forums - Camaro5.com - View Single Post - Powder coated wheels


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

@magicman, I am looking at you Cruze and I was wondering if you used that duplicolor shadow black to paint them. I am looking into using that product on my silver wheels. Thanks!


----------

